# Side Powered Slide Not Working



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

Help! Last night when I was trying to bring my Side Slide in, the motor started off ok, then petered out (BBBBbbbbbbbbb.....). Now I get nothing when I push the switch, in or out.

Here's the facts:
At home hooked up to the house for power.
Motor started out fine, then stopped 1/2 way thru the slide in.
Checked all the fuses at the main power (are there any hidden ones?)
Checked the switch with my meter and there is power there.
No obvious obstructions hindering the slide 
2002 Outback 25' RLS

2nd part: How do I manually close the slide?
I looked at Outbackers FAQ and the manual slide override doesn't look like mine so does anyone know.









It looks like rain and I may be S.O.L.
Help!
-Gabe
AK Owtback


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

We have a 03 25rss and the motor is under the couch and I have pictures of how to gain access. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9155 . James


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Although I am not familiar with your model, you should be able to locate your over-ride screw. It will be somewhere under the slide that you can get to. Is the slide your dining area? If so, do you have a pull out drawer under one of the seating bench's? If so, remove the drawer and look under it. That is where it is located in my 2004 28BHS. It is under a white board (if i remember correctly, a 1/4 in thick piece of white plywood). Remove your bench seat cushion for easy access.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Check the thermal over load relays (breakers) that are mounted on the tongue near the battery. Make sure wires are tight and you have power on both sides of the relay.


----------



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

The slide in question is a couch slide. The dining area is on the same side as the couch, but they aren't connected.
Thanks though.
-Gabe


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Once you pop off the button caps that hide the screws that hold on the valance you should see this http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9157 check that both wire nuts are on tight. If you need to turn the nut try a socket with a long extension. James


----------



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

Andy,
I also checked the thermal overload relays (I didn't know what they were called, but I knew what you were talking about).
There is power there also... any more ideas?








I'm stumped.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

AK-Owtbak said:


> Andy,
> I also checked the thermal overload relays (I didn't know what they were called, but I knew what you were talking about).
> There is power there also... any more ideas?
> 
> ...


Second most common fault is a loose ground wire or wire nut. The wiring in the wall to the switch can and will come undone. Check your ground wire from the motor to the frame.


----------



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

Hey GarethsDad~ I've accessed under the couch (thanks), but it doesn't look exactly the same as the pictures. 
I have the sprocket in the middle that moves the track, the motor on the right side of it, and a rod coming out 4" on the other side of it.
All the wires are tight and everything looks ok.
Thanks
-Gabe


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I hope the weather's holding for you so far








Is it raining yet??
Any progress???


----------



## timber (May 15, 2007)

GarethsDad said:


> Once you pop off the button caps that hide the screws that hold on the valance you should see this http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...si&img=9157 check that both wire nuts are on tight. If you need to turn the nut try a socket with a long extension. James


On the gearbox you can pull the slip pin and remove the drive nut. Put the chuck of a drill on the shaft that the drive nut was on and you should be able to move the slide in/out. (It's far easier to operate the slide with the drill motor - a ratchet or crank arm takes for ever. I've been doing this for 3 weeks now while waiting for a replacement gearbox.) If there is no hang up in the mechanical operation then it's electrical and as mentioned, it sounds like thermo overloading.


----------



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

I was able to manually crank the slide in with using a combination crescent & 9/16" wrench. I had to alternate the wrenches depending on the angle from the previous turn (pain in the A#%).








So now I have the slide in, and I can tow it to a maintenance shop if needed. However, I would much rather trouble shoot the motor myself, but I'm no expert. So folks... should I suck it up and send it in, or keep attacking it with a combination of tools and Outbackers.com?

And I truly appreciate the advice I was given last night!
-Gabe


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

AK-Owtbak said:


> should I suck it up and send it in, or keep attacking it with a combination of tools and Outbackers.com?


I guess it depends on how tenacious you are. Keep trying until you either find the problem or decide to give up and take it in for repair


----------



## rnasah (Apr 29, 2007)

You said there was power at the thermal relays at the front of trailer under the LP cover, did you check both side of the lug connections on the relays? There will be power on one side of the relay for sure, if it's not on both sides the relay is bad. To make sure it's not the relay, take a clamp like a battery charger clamp and jump across both lugs to bypass the thermal relay and see if you have power at the motor.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

Testing the drive motor 101. Pull out your handy miltimeter and set it for volts DC. Spin off one of the 2 wire nuts and touch the red probe of your meter to it and the black probe to the metal frame of the motor. Have a hepler rock the toggle switch back and forth while you check for voltage to the motor. If you have voltage to the motor and it doesn't move, the motor could be dead as it's an 02 model. If this is the case remove the motor and gather all of the numbers off of it , so that you can order a replacement. If there is no voltage to the motor from the switch, than the switch or the power feed wires could be bad. I believe it is a two hot wire (power out/power in) with a common ground system. James


----------



## AK-Owtbak (Mar 12, 2006)

Thanks James,








This sounds like I'll know for sure if I have a cheap problem or an expensive one. I'll give it a shot and let you know.
-Gabe


----------



## 4campers (Jun 6, 2007)

Can you or anyone else tell me where one is on a 26RKS? I can't find mine and I looked every where. I just want to know in case I need to know, and I hope I don't but you never do know. thanks. I have an 08 26rks and the shop and I can't find it.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

My side slide is just like yours and the access door is under the right side of the sofa-bed. I have noticed that from time-to-time, when sliding out the slide, the wires (with wire-nuts) come out from under the slide platform and I push them back under so they don't get stepped on or pulled apart. Perhaps your wiring has come apart beneath the slide. Not sure how you'd check that out, but if you have a multi-meter or a continuity light, you could check for current up front, then check at the motor terminals. If you have power up front, but no power at the motor, then you need to find the disconnect in the wiring.

Mike


----------

